# BHP mags



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

What magazines,(if any) will interchange with standard BHP mags. I have seen ProMags for $17-$20, Mec Gar for $24-$30, and up from there. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Don't cheap out on magazines.
Stay with the Mec Gar's

AFS


----------



## Zebra (Feb 6, 2017)

Stay away from Pro Mag's!!!!! Personally, I don't know how they remain in business with the crap they manufacture. Stick with factory or Mac-Gar magazines for the best results.
Again, I don't understand how Pro Mag stays in business???? Can anyone explain that to me?? The stuff they offer is just plain junk......IMHO that is, I could be wrong?


----------



## EXHSLD (Jul 6, 2011)

Original FN/Browning mags are my first choice for use/carry, commercial Mec-Gars are a close second. Though I own pre-war, wartime, immediate postwar, "modern" through current mousetrap BHP mags I also own...only as examples of what not to use, "other" mags :smt002.

It's important to note that Mec-Gar has manufactured the FN/Browning mags...not only those packaged as FN or Browning mags, but those that accompany the pistols, and have done so for decades. Modern/current FN/Browning factory mags are matte, the Mec-Gar packaged are polished...AND, the Mec-Gars can be had for less than half of what the FN/Browning mags go for.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

Just to show the brotherhood of gun people. A member from another forum sold me 2 MecGar 13rd mags for $25. Thumbs up to GanDog on G&G.


----------

